# Tammy's a Mom



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Tammy's baby girl arrived this morning (8/13/12) at 1:13 am after an emergency c section. Mom is doing well but is understandably tired and reports baby girl is beautiful and perfect. She will provide photo and more details later! 

Happy Birthday to SM's Newest Member and Congrats to Tammy & Erik!!!!!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I just answered your other post.  Congratulations to Tammy and Erik, happy birthday baby girl!!! :wub:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Congratulations to Tammy and Erik!!! So happy for both of you on the birth of your little girl and I am looking forward to the pictures.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I, too, just responded to the other thread. 

Tammy, I am so happy for you and Erik. I can't wait to see pictures of your beautiful new baby girl! But, I do hope you get a little rest before going home with your new bundle of joy. I am so happy to hear you and the baby are doing well.

Congratulations to both you and Erik! Love and hugs to you, Erik, and your precious new baby girl!


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Congratulations Tammy and Erick!!! I wish you much happiness and joy with your Princess!! :wub:


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

:celebrate - firewor. Congratulations Tammy! I am so happy all is fine with you and baby this am.
Hugs-Kandis


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Congratulations to the new mommy!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Congratulations to you and Erik! I'm so happy to hear that your baby girl has arrived and I can't wait to see her.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

yeahyyy :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:

CONGRATULATIONS new mommy & daddy :grouphug:
I am so happy to hear you are wel up and yur babygirl has entered the world. 

all the VERY best for you.


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Yea what wonderful news for Tammy. Can't wait for pictures...


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Congratulations to all!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

So happy for you, little girls are wonderful!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Welcome to the world precious girl!! We've been waiting for you. <3 

Congrats!!!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday Baby Girl! Hugs and Congrats to everyone  !


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Congrats to Tammy and Erik on their new little girl and for Benny and Emma on their new little sister! Soon the family will be home together ♥


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Welcome baby! You are loved by your mommy, daddy, fur-siblings, and all of your aunties here!

Congratulations to everyone! Hopefully Tammy is still getting some much needed rest.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Welcome to the world little princess! :tender: Congratulations Tammy and Erick!!! Glad to hear everyone is doing well. Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Congratulations!! Tammy and Erik!!! You're truly officially mommy and daddy now !!! :wub::wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Yea!!!:chili::chili: Congratulations Tammy and Erik!!:chili::chili: Looking forward to pics.:wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

In the famous (or infamous) words of Margaret Thatcher "We have become a grandmother!"

Big congratulations to the proud parents, true grandparents, puppies Benny & Emma & all the SM aunties!:wub:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Congratulations Tammy and new baby!!
Take care of yourself Tammy now the work begins.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Congratulations!!! Can't wait to see the princess!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - fireworWelcome to the world princess


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Congrats Tammy and Erik!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So happy!!! Congratulations Tammy & Erik. I was so worried last night when I didn't hear anything. So glad your little girl is here. You must be over the moon happy, yet exhausted. xoxoxoxoxo


Sent from my iPhone, excuse the typos


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Congratulations Tammy & Erik and welcome to our newest member to SM. Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> So happy!!! Congratulations Tammy & Erik. I was so worried last night when I didn't hear anything. So glad your little girl is here. You must be over the moon happy, yet exhausted. xoxoxoxoxo
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone, excuse the typos


You got the app to work!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

*Awww, congratulations Tammy, Erik and B&E. I can't wait to see pictures!*


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> You got the app to work!


Yup, Crystal, though a little wonkie. And when I posted to FB at 5am this morning from my phone, I couldn't see it at all on my iPhone this morning but on my computer it's all there.:blink::blink: Thought I was losing whatever little mind I had left. :w00t::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Congratulations to Tammy & Erik!!! Can't wait to see pictures of their beautiful baby!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Life is wonderful!!! Little "Bubbles" has arrived!!!! Can't wait to see pics and know the proper name!!! So happy for you both!!!

Who's next???? Heather!!! Just saw her yesterday. Everytime the baby moved, she would signal and by the time I felt her bump, the had stopped. LOL!!! 

I am just happy today......stayed up late last night and kept checking the computer until around 3:00am. Little did I know that precious package was already here!!:chili:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

So happy to hear Mum and new baby girl doing well :aktion033::aktion033: congratulations Tammy.


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

OMG yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy :chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Tammy and Erik -- I'm so happy that you're little Princes has finally made her arrival and is healthy and beautiful. I can't wait to see pictures.

Although I wanted her wait until August 13th to make her appearance, I certainly didn't want to be because Tammy needed a C section. I hope that she's doing well.

Sending prayers for Tammy and waiting for pictures and the name of our new Princess.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Congratulations, Tammy and Erik! :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033: I'm so sorry about the C-section--guess baby was too cozy in there and just wasn't ready to come out! I can't wait to see her. For now, rest up, Tammy!


----------

